# Graphic Help Photoshop



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

OK, so I'm trying to make an avatar, it's a .GIF, not animated but it's transparent. I put a black outter glow on it and it's soft and looks like shadow but when I save it, it's solid and looks like crap. Here's what it looks like what I save it,










And this is what it should look like,










I'm saving it as a GIF so it'll be transparent but it ain't working. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## obscura1560 (Jul 15, 2007)

You're either best saving it as a .png, or go to Save For Web (it's under File > Save As...)

Mess around with the settings there and you should get a transparent .gif


----------

